# No fetal pole at 6 weeks 5 days



## firsttimenana

My daughter is 16 and she went for an ultrasound on (3/5/12) and she was 6 weeks 5 days, according to her LMP. Well there was the ges. sac and the yolk sac but no fetal pole. The tech said the sac measured 5 weeks 2 days. She went to her Dr. the next day(3/6/12) and had her HCG level checked and it was 15, 212 then had it rechecked on Thurs. (3/8/12) it was 20,700. The dr said since it didn't double she wanted to check it again in 24 hours. So we had it done again today(3/9/12) and it was 21,970. When the Dr. called us she seemed concerned. My daughter and I are both concerned about this too. We go for another ultrasound on Monday (3/12/12). Does everything seem to be ok with the numbers and all?


----------



## Mummy of Ange

Not really got much advice because i never got my blood drawn, but i did go for a scan at 5 weeks 5 days and all she could see was a sac, she scheduled me in for another appointment two weeks later and we saw a little flickering heartbeat.

My understanding is your HCG levels should double but dont quote me on that. If its any consolation, when i miscarried (twice) my HCG levels dropped dramatically and never even reached the 1000's so all may be fine.

Good luck xx


----------



## petitpas

Hi first time, there is nothing you write that would worry me.

Hcg doubling times slow dramatically the higher hcg goes. Take a look at the table here:
www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

Hcg doubling time is only a good indicator until you get a scan image. By that time hcg will be in the thousands and can double very slowly. In general, it is ignored and the scanning is used to decide whether a pregnancy is going well or not.

Also, you say your daughter was six weeks by LMP so it would seem that she has no idea when she ovulated. If she ovulated after day 14 then her gestational age would be less. LMP dating is very rough and often gets amended at the 12 week scan. LMP dates are based on an average ovulation on day 14 but you will find that the majority of women do not ovulate on that day. Some ovulate earlier so their pregnancies measure ahead, others ovulate later so their pregnancies measure behind (often causing unnecessary worry).

You didn't mention how your daughter was scanned. I assume it was an internal scan (more accurate in early pregnancy with only a +/- 5 days error margin on measurements). If it was a transabdominal (external) scan they can be up to two weeks behind in measurements.

Obviously, I cannot promise you that all will be well with your grandchild but for the moment I don't think there is anything specifically worrying.


----------



## amjon

I was scanned at 7 1/2 weeks and was told I only had a sack. They did an abdominal ultrasound only. I went 3 days later to PP and had an abdominal AND transvaginal. They said everything was fine and I was 7 weeks 5 days, so I wouldn't worry too much about the scan. It's hard for them to see too much early anyway.


----------



## PaganBride

I was scanned at 6 weeks (my dates) and there was no heartbeat/fetal pole, just sac and yolk, measuring 5 weeks. Went back two weeks later, and I measured 8 weeks with baby there. So it had sprouted a week from nowhere ;-)


----------



## firsttimenana

Just wanted to update, We went for an ultrasound yesterday (3/12/12) and we seen the lil peanut and the heart beat.. Baby is measuring that she is right at 6 weeks.. Heat beat was 99.35bpm is this good? We go back on (3/20/12) for another ultrasound to remeasure the heart for a more accurate bpm..


----------



## petitpas

Yes, first time, very good! :happydance: At that early stage the presence of the heartbeat is more important than the speed.

Here is a great website with detailed information at what to expect scan-wise week by week if you would like more info:

www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week4


----------



## Smurphy722

I was in your same panicked situation last week and decided to share a positive story in hopes of calming fears :) I went to ER for cramping was seen by ER physician who ordered sonogram. Was told I was 6w0d and there was a gestational sac, yolk sac, however there was NO fetal pole and definitley not a heartbeat...I was crushed. I tortured myself for the next week at work through internet research in hopes of finding well hope! I went back to the ER a week later for more cramping at a different hospital and again a sonogram was ordered. The tech not only saw my precious butter bean but the beautiful flicker of the heart beat as well beating away at 118! Moral: Have hope, some sono-techs and some equipment may not be as good as the next, and it just may be too early as in my case. Keep your head up and sending lots of sticky baby dust your way :)


----------



## charliesmom

I was going to say that when your HCG level reaches 20,000, you are supposed to be able to see a fetal pole with heartbeat. This is according to a midwife's manual.


----------

